# Dubai Airport Security



## Ojfk (Dec 13, 2014)

I flew from orlando to nyc (connection flight) to dubai. My orlando to nyc flight was delayed which made me barely make it in time for my nyc to dubai flight. In turn, my baggage was delayed until the next flight to dubai. They (emirates airlines) told me that they would deliver my bag when it came. A day later I got a call saying they would deliver my bag in an hour. I got another call a bit later saying my bag didnt pass the security check, so Id have to come pick it up myself.

I didnt bring anything illegal with me but I hear stories of people getting jail time for 0.0001g of marijuana; im a bit worried to go and pick up my bag and be accused for something like this even though i dont smoke... has this happened to anyone and should i be worried?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

To be fair it could be anything, if it was something really bad you'd have been arrested by now, it's probably nothing. All I will say is take a fully charged phone with you that has various numbers in that you might need (US Embassy emergency number for example) just in case. 
No point in trying to avoid it, it needs to be sorted.
PS, It could always be that DNATA has got it wrong.... Wouldn't be the first time.

Oh and just to say, I'd go tomorrow morning when there's a full staff working - don't get drunk tonight!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It could be something as simple as an e-cigarette, CDs or even an s*x toy that's to 'blame'. It's obviously been x-rayed, which you may have avoided had you been able to bring your bags out of the airport yourself. I'm with The Rascal, if it was really serious, you wouldn't have received just a call. Try to relax and get a good night's sleep and go in the morning. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Please let us know how you get on.


Why ? Do you want to borrow it ? :eyebrows:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Why ? Do you want to borrow it ? :eyebrows:


 Oh eeugh! But I do know someone who got caught bringing one in (hence my reason for mentioning it). This was quite a few years ago and she said the experience was mortifying. They made her sign a disclaimer saying she'd never do it again but they did say she could pick it up when she left the country. Needless to say, she didn't! I bet there's quite a collection somewhere In the airport!! The other thing I thought of is that, perhaps, you may have OTC medication or an asthma inhaler they picked up on the x-Ray?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

BedouGirl is right about the toy; I have a friend who was stopped and searched had it confiscated and had to sign a form saying she wouldn't do it again.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ojfk said:


> I flew from orlando to nyc (connection flight) to dubai. My orlando to nyc flight was delayed which made me barely make it in time for my nyc to dubai flight. In turn, my baggage was delayed until the next flight to dubai. They (emirates airlines) told me that they would deliver my bag when it came. A day later I got a call saying they would deliver my bag in an hour. I got another call a bit later saying my bag didnt pass the security check, so Id have to come pick it up myself.
> 
> I didnt bring anything illegal with me but I hear stories of people getting jail time for 0.0001g of marijuana; im a bit worried to go and pick up my bag and be accused for something like this even though i dont smoke... has this happened to anyone and should i be worried?


So, what happened?

Or are you one of those people who comes on the bored, asks a question, gets the answers and then is never heard from again?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

And why would they confiscate s*x toys ? which particular law does it break ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> And why would they confiscate s*x toys ? which particular law does it break ?


Public decency?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Public decency?


Lol, but what's "public" about a s*x toy ? in the same context they should ban lingerie for instance


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> So, what happened?
> 
> Or are you one of those people who comes on the bored, asks a question, gets the answers and then is never heard from again?


Perhaps OP did not like the answers? Or maybe he got arrested?


----------



## Ojfk (Dec 13, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> So, what happened?
> 
> Or are you one of those people who comes on the bored, asks a question, gets the answers and then is never heard from again?


appreciate the answers, i just have been too busy to go, ill prob go tomorrow


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ojfk said:


> appreciate the answers, i just have been too busy to go, ill prob go tomorrow


Well come back and tell us, if we haven't heard from you by Wednesday we'll send a search party out.


----------



## Ojfk (Dec 13, 2014)

lmao they just ended up delivering it since i was too busy to come in, not sure how that works


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ojfk said:


> lmao they just ended up delivering it since i was too busy to come in, not sure how that works


Hi,
They obviously removed the vibrating bits first!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They obviously removed the vibrating bits first!
> Cheers
> Steve


Better than replacing it with one they've used and/or tampered with from other luggages


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ojfk said:


> lmao they just ended up delivering it since i was too busy to come in, not sure how that works


So basically it's a scam on behalf of Emirates/DNATA, basically they can't be bothered to deliver it to you - which they should - so they say some cock and bull excuse mentioning security and that cuts their costs, means they don't have to get off their sweaty little backsides and actually DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

its probably a moral (or lack of ) issue


----------

